# Traveling to Cuba, any precautions needed?



## iciphil (8 Oct 2006)

Hi,

I'm going to Cuba for a week during the Holidays. 

Do I have to take extra measures to 'hide' my being canadian military? 
ex: not bring Mil I.D. or Dog Tags?

Is there any risks, will people be more friendly OR unfriendly if they know/learn about it?
Is using a 'dufle bag' a stupid risk for theft? Wouldn't think it's a higher profile item for airport personnel 'thieves'.

Thanks, cause I have nooooo idea if it's even an issue for 'us' going there.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Oct 2006)

It is an issue.  You should go to your Unit and inform them that you are going.  Cuba is a 'Scheduled Country'.  You will have to have a briefing before and after your visit.


----------



## Calculator Jockey (8 Oct 2006)

Just gone through this with a mbr at my Unit, suggest that you contact your Orderly Room to get the form "Intent to Travel" (they will most likely have to go through your MP Section to get this form ~ as I had to for my person here). 

You must complete it in detail (itinerary, whom you are travelling with, name of your travel agent, locations to visit, etc.) attach your stamped leave pass and itinerary from your travel agent. Then hand it in to your clerks, who will hand it over to the MP Section (chances will take a copy for your files in the event the original is lost). The MP Section will register it, then send it off to your regional CFNCIU Section for them to review. And either CFNCIU will give you the briefing or they will ask your local MPs to give it to you depending on the situation. Some countries you must do the briefing, other countries they will recommend it (and your Unit will have a say whether or not you do or not do).

There is no "Scheduled Countries" list anymore, this was taken out of the system a couple of years ago because of the ever changing political world that we live in. I found this out by a few hours of searching and finally contacting my MPs here to find this out. CFNCIU holds the "list" as it is classified information. And the references have not been amended yet to reflect this change, the DAOD should be out shortly *hopefully*.

Suggest you do not delay in getting this done, as you don't want to delay your trip or worse yet cancel it.

If you need more info, PM me and will fwd you the references from work on tuesday.

CJ


----------



## DEVES (8 Oct 2006)

You don't have to worry about the people there, they are very courteous and friendly. I wouldn't think it is a big issue hiding that you are in the military. Leave your Mil ID at home. Shouldn't have to worry about your duffel, It is just a green bag. Just make sure you don't have DND or Canadian Military in big letters across it. As said by the other buys go to you ASE they will help you out. Enjoy the Sun...

Deves


----------



## SuperTrooper (9 Oct 2006)

Just ask yourself this question, "why would I tell someone I'm in the military", unless you want to score with a hot chick!


----------



## DEVES (9 Oct 2006)

> Just ask yourself this question, "why would I tell someone I'm in the military", unless you want to score with a hot chick!


I totally agree ......


----------



## Wookilar (12 Oct 2006)

And do not drink the water or anything with ice cubes. Unless they are from the resort you are staying. Seriously. Hep C is a bad thing.

Stick with beer.


----------



## Iron Oxide (12 Oct 2006)

I would also recommend not being too adventurous while you're there, stick with the tour group/resort. When I was there a couple of tourists managed to get their rented scooters into a restricted area. Apparently it was poorly marked and they managed to talk their way out of any bad consequences but if they had been actively serving members of the military things might have ended differently.


----------



## Quag (12 Oct 2006)

Why would you bring your dog tags and military duffel bags anyway?

Wouldn't you think it's just going to cause more problems, then its worth (which is absolutely nothing).

Unless you're going for Look Cool Factor 8) ?

Honestly, go and enjoy your vacation if you are cleared to and leave the military at home for the week (or however long).  It promise it will be right here where you left it when you get back.

Cheers


----------



## Lost_Warrior (12 Oct 2006)

I don't know.  I find the duffel bag to be a pretty good bag to carry stuff in.  You can put it on your back, and can carry as much as a suit case.  And there isn't much to be said about the LCF with a beat up, used old OD duffel bag anyway.   Unless of course you have one of those "uber soldier CADPAT" duffel bags from CP Gear. 


But back on topic.  I will be going with my fiance to Trinidad this January to visit her family.  Being in the PRes, am I subject to the same procedures?


----------



## COBRA-6 (12 Oct 2006)

the rules apply to all


----------



## Danjanou (12 Oct 2006)

Ok being the self appointed site SME on La Isla Bonita  ( 20+ trips, visits, work etc since 1993 either alone or with the memsahib) if I may..

First letting you unit know where you’re going is sound advice and just plain common sense. Even if the Scheduled Country list is no longer, Cuba since Fidel turned over power to baby brother is in a bit of a flux now. Not saying anything is likely to happen, but nice to let anyone know where you are family, employers etc just in case. I've been down there in a hurricane, the Elian Gonzales thing, the two planes shot down thing, the overreaction to the coup attempt against Gorbie in 1994, and the crackdown after the Papal visit and so far so good.

Ok good, now for some current advice try the forums at Lonely Planet, ignore the left wing dribble and you’ll note they are current and full of good real time info. Debbie’s Caribbean Site is also good especially with reviews on resorts there. I don't go there to get info about the CF....

I’d also suggest splurging $20-30 bucks on a decent guide book. Chris Bakers Cuba Handbook by Moon Travel Books is the best out there and he recently updated it. I still drag my 10 year old copy (covered in notes etc) with me. It’s far superior to either Lonely Planets and/or Rough Guides and I’ve even written contributed to both LP and RG guides in the past. BTW Internet access is both slow and controlled there.

Duffel bag should be ok. Make sure it’s locked, Cuban airport workers are as sticky fingered as their collegues around the world. Aside from that avoid military looking clothes, although khaki cargos are almost the tourist uniform. 

Mil ID, naah don’t need it. My first trip down I was still in and discovered on the flight down I had mine and my tags. I tried to hide it and then realised if I was stopped and searched it would look worse if they found it hidden, so put them back around my neck, and the card back in my wallet. No probs. Besides easy to spot fellow militarytypes at the pool bar, it's like pregnant women just knowing.

They may hassle single guys at the airport. Back in the mid later 1990’s single guys with multiple entry/exit stamps were getting hassled. Fidel presumed they were either all sex tourists and/or cigar smugglers. MINIT boys would give you the detailed search and 20 questions until you "suggested" they help themselves to a "present" aftershave, soap, Maxim magazine etc. As a first timer with no stamps and part of a tour group should be no problems. There are other scams like the “your bags are too heavy, pay the $20.00 CUPs fine Senor” when leaving.

Money the US dollar was recently banned again so take Cdn. You’ll exchange it there for CUPs the hard currency tourist pesos all tourists use. MN or Cuban Pesos are relatively useless aside from public buses peso restaurants etc. You can draw cash advances from Banks, Casa de Cambios etc on any Canadian Credit Card except AMEX with your Passport. ATMs are few and far between and usually don’t work. Get a safety deposit box at your hotel and keep everything in it, and make copies of all ID, credit cards and have the 1-800.

If you get sick the International clinics are good, better than here actually, but it's hard currecny, cash up front.

The water is safe in most places aside from waay up in the boonies. The local beer is good and cheap so I agree stay with it.

Mopeds stay away from. Unreliable, uninsured and the roads are full of drunk overweight Canadian and European tourists riding on them. Rent a Cars same thing. Over priced and they gouge you on the insurance. Better to stay with taxis either official or a local who’ll make you a deal. Public transit is also fun. The locals get a kick out of seeing tourist swith a sense of adventure on them and it's a great way to get invited to a local party and se the real Cuba.

Remember the local average wage is $20-30 US a month and they’re on a wartime-rationed economy. Tips go a long way there, both cash and small gifts, soap, dollar store flashlights, razor, bic lighters, t-shirts etc. I always tske old clothes and leave them for friends. Goes back to the old days when locals couldn't shop in the hard currency stores and you saw men wearing parts of their old military and/or school uniforms as work clothes etc in the boonies.

Military installations are all over the place and as noted not always well marked. However I’ve blundered into several over the years, play dumb tourist and unless you’re wearing cadpat jammies and carrying a honking big Nikon with a telephoto lens you should be ok.

The Military actually run some of the hotels and tour companies as a source of hard currency. You can sky dive out of a old Colt Anatov Bi-Plane or take a Hip Helo to an isolated beach etc on tours. Or jump in the back of the soviet version of the old deuce and half for an eco trip into the mountains.

Organised tours are ok. Enjoy the scripted patriotic crap the guides spew out. It’s also ok to head off on your own. Unless you’re a complete idiot you should be ok. I’ve seen only 2 Canadians jailed there in my trips and no I wasn’t one. Ripping off or hurting a tourist is 3-5 years hard time cutting sugar cane. The grey berets (tourist police) are pretty brutal at enforcing the rules on the locals, but usually bend over backwards to help tourist unless you break a major rule (making pornography, drugs)

Cigars, unless you really know what your doing stay away from the black market stuff. Legally as of last time I was there you can bring out 23 cigars without a receipt per person. So if you do buy a box of black market, smoke two. Peso cigars are a good deal. Local stuff not for export and average a couple of cents each sold in the towns. Canada customs allows 50 per person BTW and all Cuban Airport Duty frees have Gov't cigar stores.

Jinteros and Jinteras well I’ll let you figure those out yourself. ;D

PM me with exactly where you’re going/staying if you want and I’ll see if I can dig up some more info.


----------



## RatCatcher (12 Oct 2006)

Contact your local PMed Tech also, he will give you some good advice and also may vaccinate you depending on the local and the planned activities.


----------



## Danjanou (12 Oct 2006)

Cuba really doesn't require any vaccinations, tetanus and Hep if you haven't had them in a while maybe  but not required.


----------



## Jaydub (12 Oct 2006)

I went to Cuba last year, and I'm going again this year.  I had to fill out the form, and have an interview with an MP.  There's a few precautions I was warned about.  Your Military life does stay at home.  In fact, I was told to fill in a civilian equivalent for my occupation on my customs form.  I was also warned about talking to the locals about "sensitive" subjects.  Like Fidel Castro's health, and the future of communism when he dies.  And it's not a good idea to take pictures of government buildings and infrastructure.

When people there learn you are a Canadian, they will sometimes give you a letter addressed to a "relative" in Canada.  This actually happened to me.  I previously warned about this.  You never know what's in the envelope.  Drugs, Propaganda, etc...  So I had to refuse.

Where in Cuba are you going?


----------



## Danjanou (12 Oct 2006)

Jaydub good points. I usually put Government on my Tourist Card or "worker" always worth a good chuckle with the MINIT types at Passport Control. I guess NDP would work these days too. ;D

BTW do not lose the tourist card and be careful filling it out. If it's done incorrectly I've seen them make you buy another one right at the airport, about $20.00. Another little "welcome to Cuba Senor let me help you dispose of some of your money stunts."

Most of those topics of conversation you mentioned are "off limits" to Cubanos anyway. That is to say that they are very relucatant to discuss politics with strangers. They're a paranoid bunch and rightly so watched by CDRs ( Neighbourhood snitches) all the time. one told me he heard a rumour DGI ( Cuban version of the old KGB) were pretending to be tourists and trying to entrap locals into saying anti Govt crap. Sports especially baseball though, Cubans will discuss with you for hours, as is their other favourite pastime. 8)

As for the letter, odds are it was just that a letter to friends, family. International Mail is very bad there. Open letter are usually safe and I've taken them back most of the time. Mind I read Spanish.Packages are a definate no no.


----------



## RatCatcher (14 Oct 2006)

When I mentioned the vaccination, it was addressed in regards to any local, ie.. going to another country not just cuba.  We also take into consideration things such as outbreaks in the area which you may need vaccinations for.  BTW Hep A and B have no booster shots once the series are completed.


----------



## SupersonicMax (15 Oct 2006)

See this site to look for warning, precautions, informations on the coutry(ies) you want to visit.

http://www.voyage.gc.ca/dest/ctry/reportpage-en.asp

Max


----------



## Burke69 (12 Feb 2009)

I've been told by a couple people that it's not allowed.  Some friends of mine are planning a trip and want me to come. I have the leave time but I'm not sure if i can go.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Feb 2009)

Burke69 said:
			
		

> I've been told by a couple people that it's not allowed.



Fill out a "Notice of intent to travel" , you will be called for a breifing......enjoy your vacation in Cuba.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Feb 2009)

See your Unit Security Officer if you have any other questions.  You may have an interview/briefing before going, and another on your return.  

A colleague of mine was just telling of his recent trip down to Cuba and being detained for 20 minutes at Customs and then being under surveillance for his whole vacation there.  He said that there was definitely no "Shop Talk" done while there.  Many people have gone and enjoyed their vacations.  Your friends definitely don't know what they were talking about, or were just pulling your leg.


----------



## High5sAndChocolateCake (11 Dec 2012)

I'm  travelling to Cuba with my family over Christmas.  I have been informed that Cuba has specific requirements with regards to health insurance.  Has anyone with dependants covered under the Public service health care plan (PSHCP) and themselves as a CF member covered under Blue Cross experienced any issues with customs?

Many thanks!


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Dec 2012)

Make sure the PSHCP covers out of country illness, injury, hospitalization, etc.  Blue Cross does for CF members.  If not, get added insurance (e.g. CAA or other) for your family.


----------



## High5sAndChocolateCake (12 Dec 2012)

Thanks, and good advice  Coverage has already been confirmed for both Blue Cross and PSHCP. 
I was specifically concerned about Cuban customs officials recognizing that coverage exists. 
The cards issued by Sun Life bear only the name of the CF member as opposed to the beneficiary.
If anyone has visited Cuba in the last year, I would greatly appreciate the input.


----------



## DAA (12 Dec 2012)

High5sAndChocolateCake said:
			
		

> Thanks, and good advice  Coverage has already been confirmed for both Blue Cross and PSHCP.
> I was specifically concerned about Cuban customs officials recognizing that coverage exists.
> The cards issued by Sun Life bear only the name of the CF member as opposed to the beneficiary.
> If anyone has visited Cuba in the last year, I would greatly appreciate the input.



PSHCP Out of Province Benefit Emergency Benefit While Travelling as well as the Outside Canada Provision, see the PHSCP Plan Booklet --->  http://www.njc-cnm.gc.ca/directive/index.php?did=9&lang=eng

Basically, upto to $500K in emergency benefits for a period of not more than 40 days from the date you left Canada.

Also, I believe you have to complete the Non-Duty Travel Notification which is done "on-line" (DWAN Accessible ONLY).  Once completed, your good to go and if CFNCIU needs to brief you, they will call.


----------



## Danjanou (12 Dec 2012)

High5sAndChocolateCake said:
			
		

> I'm  travelling to Cuba with my family over Christmas.  I have been informed that Cuba has specific requirements with regards to health insurance.  Has anyone with dependants covered under the Public service health care plan (PSHCP) and themselves as a CF member covered under Blue Cross experienced any issues with customs?
> 
> Many thanks!



It's another of the more recent Govt sponsored cash grabs. They are insisting that everyone must have out of province/country medical insurance. The stuff you buy from your travel agent for $20.00-40.00 along with lost luggage, trip cancelation insurance etc. This is in addtion to your Provincial (or CF) Health insurance. If you don't have it ( and proof)  thay can sell you their overpriced version there at the airport  or deny you entry. I have unlimited travel insurance ( medical, luggage etc) on my credit card and just ensure a copy of the policy and 1-800 card are with my tickets, Passports etc.

Years back they ran a similar scam on hotel rooms. As a lot of more independent travellers weren't using package resort tours and buying air only and staying with friends or at black market casas (rooming houses) the MINIT guys were demanding proof of at least one night's hotel on arrival. You showed up at Immigration without a printed reservation for at least the first night, then you were directed to a desk where a helpful tourist employee helped you book and pay for one night in the most expensive hotel in the area.  8)


----------



## j_drews105 (14 Feb 2013)

As a class a reservist, do you need permission to go to cuba?


----------



## Zoomie (14 Feb 2013)

Nope - just let someone know up the chain if you have something to report when you get back.


----------



## Bluebulldog (14 Feb 2013)

j_drews105 said:
			
		

> As a class a reservist, do you need permission to go to cuba?



No. But you should notify your CoC of your travel plans. I have gone on a few holidays there while serving, and no issues.


----------



## DAA (14 Feb 2013)

There is an "online" reporting mechanisim for use anytime you travel outside continental North America I believe.  I will post the DWAN link in the morning.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Feb 2013)

The _Notice of Intent To Travel _ form, IIRC.


----------



## davies.jd (14 Feb 2013)

1.  Make sure you fill out and submit the CFNCIU Intent to travel form.  You should be able to find it on the DWAN site.

2.  Don't bring your cellular telephone.  Cellphones with GPS are banned in Cuba, so it could be confiscated at immigration.  Besides, if you're like most people I know, you probably have way too much personal information in it that you don't want Cuban authorities to have.  If you really have to, bring an old one.

3.  Remember that everyone in the tourist industry - from travel guides to hotel desk clerks - are government employees.  They do not need to know where you work.


----------



## Bluebulldog (15 Feb 2013)

Folks,

1.The question was from a Class A reservist. Unless things have changed in a year, he doesn't need to do anything other than let his CoC know that he's travelling. Same case when I went.

2. Roxie, not sure where you're getting your info from. I was there a year ago, and had my Blackberry ( work issued). It worked fine on the CUBATEL network ( albeit with higher charges than normal), but no one in customs, hotel staff, etc made any issues whatsoever about it. Several other travellers had their smartphones with them as well.


----------



## DAA (15 Feb 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> There is an "online" reporting mechanisim for use anytime you travel outside continental North America I believe.  I will post the DWAN link in the morning.



DWAN Link --->  cdi.mil.ca/sites/page-eng.asp?page=3022

"DND/CF members who are proceeding on vacation )Non-Duty) travel outside of Canada or the USA are strongly encouraged to notify the CFNCIU."

Also, see CF Leave Manual, Section 2.6 for additional information that may apply at local level.


----------



## davies.jd (16 Feb 2013)

The information I got regarding GPS cell phones came from the Cuban Customs officer I talked to at Immigration, however that was 7 years ago (when GPS in cellphones was relatively new) so perhaps they have become more lenient since then.  A quick look on http://www.aduana.co.cu/ however, shows that GPS units still require an import permit so take that for what it's worth.

If you're going to a resort Cuban authorities probably won't even give you a second look but they might have a few more questions if you're on a do-it-yourself vacation like I was.

Oh and leave the dog tags, ID card and leave pass at home.


----------



## Danjanou (18 Feb 2013)

Just got back and didn't even give my BB with GPS a second look. No real changes since my last visit. Same scams at the airport, re overwieght bags on the return trip. Exchange rate ran from  92-94 CUCs Pesos to $100.00 Cdn throughtout the week. Prices for beer etc were up a bit it seemed.


----------



## Navalsnpr (18 Feb 2013)

1. Ensure you take nothing that identifies you as Military.
2. Strip your wallet of your ID card or anything that could link you to the military, including your National Defence blue cross card
3. Read the CFNCIU power point presentation
4. Complete the electronic "notice of intent to travel" form online.

That is all I did in Nov


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Feb 2013)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> 1. Ensure you take nothing that identifies you as Military.
> 2. Strip your wallet of your ID card or anything that could link you to the military, including your National Defence blue cross card
> 3. Read the CFNCIU power point presentation
> 4. Complete the electronic "notice of intent to travel" form online.



That is all I did last Feb.   :dunno:


----------



## Occam (19 Feb 2013)

We're going in a little over a month.  All I did was file the notice of intent to travel, they responded with "no briefing necessary, just read our travel notes".

What I'd like to know is - did anyone find any wifi hotspots?


----------



## Towards_the_gap (19 Feb 2013)

As others have stated, leave the electronic battlebox at home, don't wear your reserve BMQ course t-shirt or regimental PT strip on the beach, and keep your trap shut about your occupation. The likelihood is that unless you are the CDS or Chief Military Intelligence, they already know everything you do anyways, i.e. there is little int value in Pte Bloggins, Rifleman, 4 Bn Penticton Yeomanry, who knows how to work a C6 and has G-wagon on his 404's. Besides, they are more interested in your money.

As for Wi-fi, I honestly didn't even think to look last time I was there (2010), I'm sure the upscale resorts (5*+) might have it but then again, I didn't go to Cuba for the internet


----------



## Occam (19 Feb 2013)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> As for Wi-fi, I honestly didn't even think to look last time I was there (2010), I'm sure the upscale resorts (5*+) might have it but then again, I didn't go to Cuba for the internet



What good is going on a vacation in a sunny destination unless you're going to post the obligatory photos of oneself on a beach with a pina colada in one's hand to thumb one's nose at everyone shovelling snow back in Canada?   ;D


----------



## Danjanou (19 Feb 2013)

Considering how slow the Internet is in Cuba you'd be home beforee the pics were downloaded. A good thing too as some people may not appreciate your sense of humour and forget to shovel your driveway and/or pick you up at the airport. You'd look prety pathetic in the cab lineup at Pearson in short shorts and Che T-shirt in the middle of Feb.  8)

It was fun watching from the swim up bar all the twenty somethings last week from Quebec, Italy and Germany, frantically wandering around the resort trying to find a wifi hotspot for their iPhones without any luck.  :


----------



## chowchow1 (19 Mar 2013)

I have to admit, as someone who travels quite a bit (more than 50 countries) I am amazed at some of the advice given on here to people in an attempt to maintain OPSEC. 

From my experience, having travelled with people who are less experienced, the more concerned you are with OPSEC and hiding that you are in the military, the more of a target you potentially become. I have been to a number of countries that are on the list of places to avoid, or maintain strict OPSEC, and have never had an issue. While in Russia I told a few people I met that I was in the military, there response was minimal interest and to ask if we have conscription.

The fact is, that at the level many of us are at, we dont have the knowledge of sensitive items that would be interesting to anyone out there. Most of the stuff that people who arent in SF units, or who arent deployed/about to be deployed, can be easily found through a google search.. much of which I am sure would lead back to this site, and stuff like militaryphotos.net

Teaching people to be safe is an excellent idea, teaching them to be paranoid, not so much. My travels have taught me many things, one of the most valuable is that if you stay out of bad areas, dont get too drunk, dont break the local law, and dont go looking for trouble, chances are you are going to have a great vacation and will have zero problems. 

If anyone does have any questions on travel to weird places, shoot me a PM, or post it here so we can all learn from it. 

Just filled out my notice of intent to travel to Belarus... this should be interesting!


----------



## chowchow1 (20 Mar 2013)

This is interesting:


Thank you for submitting your Notice of Intent to Travel to Belarus, Lithuania, Latvia, Estonia, and Poland. Travel dates are 2013-06-30 through 2013-07-19. It is understood that these dates may vary slightly.  We are pleased to provide pertinent security information intended to protect you as a member of DND.

Please note that CFNCIU does not approve or disapprove travel. Our function is solely to provide appropriate security information. Travel approval remains a local command issue.

In order to ensure you are aware of the current security climate in your intended destination, please take the time to browse the Canadian DFAIT website at: 

http://voyage.gc.ca/countries_pays/menu-eng.asp 

You may also want to view the US, UK, or Australian websites at: 

USA  http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/cis_pa_tw_1168.html 
UK   http://www.fco.gov.uk/en/travel-and-living-abroad/travel-advice-by-country/?l=E
AUS  http://www.smartraveller.gov.au/

Based on the review of your submitted Notice of Intent to Travel, there is no requirement for a face-to-face Defensive Security Briefing prior to your departure. If you become aware of suspicious activity involving foreign nationals, please contact the national DSB Co-ordinator

If they dont want to see me face to face about travel to Belarus, then I dont imagine there are many countries that they do want to speak with people in person about!!


----------



## garb811 (20 Mar 2013)

Hey, the good news is now the Belarusian's are going to know that CFNCIU doesn't see an Infantry MCpl as being worth a DSB prior to travelling there.

Just because you are judged to be low risk certainly doesn't mean others travelling to the same location would be as well.  Each notice is evaluated case by case.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (20 Mar 2013)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Hey, the good news is now the Belarusian's are going to know that CFNCIU doesn't see an Infantry MCpl as being worth a DSB prior to travelling there.



Let me guess, you're indignant about the horrible OPSEC breach that chowchow just committed?

Who CARES????


----------



## garb811 (20 Mar 2013)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> ...
> Who CARES????


My point exactly actually...he does seem rather shocked by that fact though.


----------



## chowchow1 (21 Mar 2013)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Hey, the good news is now the Belarusian's are going to know that CFNCIU doesn't see an Infantry MCpl as being worth a DSB prior to travelling there.
> 
> Just because you are judged to be low risk certainly doesn't mean others travelling to the same location would be as well.  Each notice is evaluated case by case.



OMG !! OPSEC!!!! Imagine the secrets they could gain from me!!! I bet there is going to be someone at the border waiting for me to ask me all sorts of questions about stuff they could easily google!!!


----------



## Danjanou (21 Mar 2013)

chowchow1 said:
			
		

> OMG !! OPSEC!!!! Imagine the secrets they could gain from me!!! I bet there is going to be someone at the border waiting for me to ask me all sorts of questions about stuff they could easily google!!!



hey could have been worse. You could have decided to visit another former Soviet Socialist Republic.







I hear he's now runs border inspections. 8)


----------



## dapaterson (21 Mar 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> hey could have been worse. You could have decided to visit another former Soviet Socialist Republic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And wait 'til you meet his sister!


----------



## Towards_the_gap (21 Mar 2013)

chowchow1 said:
			
		

> OMG !! OPSEC!!!! Imagine the secrets they could gain from me!!! I bet there is going to be someone at the border waiting for me to ask me all sorts of questions about stuff they could easily google!!!



My point exactly.

I foresee the fall of the ABCA/NATO alliances should Belarus learn the secrets of templating a 5.56 field firing range, or the effective range of a 60mm mortar.


----------

